# Sydney: Renting Apartment



## santnair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, 

Please let me know how is the situation on 'Rentals' in sydney innerwest.

would a budget of 300$ to 400$ /week stand good for a 2 bedroom apartment.

How is the availability of the 2 bedroom apartments in inner-west suburbs like Ashfield, Summer Hill and surrounding.

Yes I have visited 'domain' and 'realestate' sites.

How many days would it take to locate a apartmen, after arriving?


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know about Sydney, but I have rented a place before in Melbourne. At the time I had never rented before and I had just started a new job. It was tough for me to find a place. 

Unless things have changed dramatically, owners can be picky who they choose to rent their place. 

It's going to be impossible for anyone to estimate how long it will take to find a place to rent.

You could try contacting realestate agents in the area you want to live and see if they can provide any assistance.


----------

